# cult of cherry haul (lips!)



## ..kels* (Aug 23, 2008)

so i stopped by my counter today to check out CoC & i ended up stocking up on lip stuff! it's all so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think i'm going to pick up a spiced chocolate quad later this week..










kirsch mattene, myth l/s, so scarlet l/s, cult of cherry l/g, cherry blossom l/g, spice l/l


----------



## xoleaxo (Aug 23, 2008)

nice!  i wish i picked up so scarlet....


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Lots of lippies to play with! Spiced Chocolate is gorgeous, you definitely should pick it up.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2008)

Great lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Aug 23, 2008)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome!  Another vote for the Spiced Chocolate - you won't be dissappointed.  This collection is just fantastic.


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 23, 2008)

I tried Myth on today too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun with your new haul!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice haul! Making me wish I had picked up So Scarlet and Cult of Cherry, oh well, maybe I'll have to go back. ;P


----------



## nico (Aug 24, 2008)

So Scarlet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 damn my red lipstick addiction


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Great lippies! And I'll pitch in another vote for Spiced Chocolate.


----------



## melonella (Aug 29, 2008)

Mrrr, now I really want Myth and Cult of Cherry!  I actually picked up Cherry Blossom and So Scarlet the other day.  I adore So Scarlet!

Yay for your haul!


----------

